# Case Repair Advice



## DarenDubh (May 21, 2014)

I have an 1890 full hunter cased silver pocket watch and the pin/button fell out and was lost. Also, screw that holds the ring on the case broke (that's what led to the pin being lost).

Could anyone advise me on where to find parts for the case or direct me to someone who could make the parts?

Thank you


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

there's quite a cost implication to remaking these parts, have you considered buying a case on a popular online auction site? if your case is made by Dennison the movement will be a standard size and drop straight into another case, maybe if you can post some pictures of the case/movement


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Good advice from Thomasr there. I've had case work done in the past - replating and fashioning a new bow - and it was nearly Â£200. That was just gold plating work - silver will be even more expensive. Unless the case is outstanding in quality or of nostalgic value, then it's worth finding a case in the auctions.


----------



## DarenDubh (May 21, 2014)

Could anyone tell me how to post pictures. I don't have a web page to link to.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

dump your pics on photobucket then copy the url into the insert image box


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

DarenDubh said:


> Could anyone tell me how to post pictures. I don't have a web page to link to.


http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637&st=0

Mike


----------



## DarenDubh (May 21, 2014)

Could anyone tell me how to post pictures. I don't have a web page to link to.


----------



## DarenDubh (May 21, 2014)

Sorry I took so long to post these photos. New to this and I've been quite ill.

As you can see by the photos, the iron screw broke. This is why the ring came off and I then the push button/pin fell out. I don't care if it's made of brass or another inexpensive metal, so long as it works.

Thank you,

Daren


----------



## DarenDubh (May 21, 2014)

I don't know if the photos posted properly. I've never used photobucket before. Could someone tell me which link I should use to post the photos?


----------



## DarenDubh (May 21, 2014)




----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I have done a few of them in the past, if you look on ebay you will probabaly find something that can be reused with out spending a fortune, also the pin and screw no problems for someone to do.

Pictures please.


----------

